# Surprising tumor situation



## LauraFreeburn (May 6, 2015)

I had three pet mice. They were about a month shy of a year old. One developed what the vet said was a cancerous tumor on her lymph nodes; it was showing under her left arm. He said that tumors are very common in domestic mice (although when I had many mice back in the '80s, none of them ever developed tumors). It got really big and started to turn black; we had her put down last week. Last night, we discovered another one of the three has a small tumor developing IN THE EXACT SAME PLACE. These two mice are not closely related. I do also have one of the deceased mouse's sisters, but she is healthy so far. I am really surprised to see a tumor develop in the same place on two mice around the same time. I did read somewhere that lymphoma in rodents can be caused by a virus; could this be the explanation? If so, is my hamster (who lives on the floor while the mice live on a table) at risk?


----------

